# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Protein Cinnamon Rolls By X-Treme Stores

## Polyneikos

*Protein Cinnamon Rolls By X-Treme Stores

*• 2 scoop Complete 8 Vanilla
• 1 κ.γ. Μέλι
• 1 κ.γ. Baking Soda
• 1 κ.γ. Vanilla Extract
• 1 κ.γ. Cinnamon
• ½ κούπα λάδι καρύδας
• 2 κούπες αλεύρι ολικής άλεσης
• 3 μεσαία αυγά


Ανακατεύουμε μαζί: τα αυγά, το λάδι καρύδας, τη βανίλια και το μέλι. Προσθέτουμε το αλεύρι, το baking soda, την κανέλα και την πρωτεΐνη. Πλάθουμε το μείγμα ,το ανοίγουμε και το τυλίγουμε σε ρολό. Ψήνουμε στους 180C για 12-15΄ μέχρι να ροδίσει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εχει ξανασυζητηθει αλλα δε θυμαμαι.
Η σκονη πρωτεινη στον φουρνο οταν ανεβασει θερμοκρασια ,χανει σε κατι;

----------


## slobakos

Η whey καταστρέφεται εάν ξεπεράσουμε τη θερμοκρασία των 250
Η μαγειρεμένη σε κανονικές θερμοκρασίες (έως 160 -180 βαθμούς ) αλλάζει δομή και αργούμε λίγο περισσότερο να την χωνέψουμε .

Περισσότερα στο : 
https://www.mensjournal.com/food-dri...s%20solubility.

----------

